# boiled water 4x heaped tea spoons to treat



## cichlid_beast (Apr 30, 2012)

I have been told to boil 4x liters of water with 4 heaped tea spoons of salt to help kill bactiria ,and pour in slowly,

is this something anyone has heard of?
is it safe?


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

What would you be trying to treat? Salt can help treat some illnesses but there are more effective treatments available. I don't like to use salt as a preventative.


----------



## cichlid_beast (Apr 30, 2012)

i had someone come over and took that fish from me with the 2 red humps, he said boiling water with salt poured in slowly once a week for a month will sort the problem out,something about bacteria


----------



## ozman (Sep 7, 2012)

using salt alone as you are saying will increase the general hardness of your water.

please refer to the buffer recipe on this site to learn more. ( sorry i don't know how to post links, go to library and you'll find it


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

cichlid_beast said:


> i had someone come over and took that fish from me with the 2 red humps, he said boiling water with salt poured in slowly once a week for a month will sort the problem out,something about bacteria


You had two fish with red humps? I'm not really certain what you mean by red humps?

I assume you aren't talking about Geophagus steindachneri, the red hump cichlid. Can you describe the humps, or better yet post pictures?

What type of fish are in the tank, full numbers, what are the dimensions of the tank. Have you had the water tested for ph, hardness, ammonia, nitrate, nitrites?

I'm not sure about the boiling water, sounds kind of dangerous to me. Bacteria, if it is the problem, can be treated effectively with meds from the store much more effectively.


----------



## cichlid_beast (Apr 30, 2012)

i gave him away for free 



 ... e=youtu.be
he also took 16 fish in total i was over stocked now im good i think , still cant count them tank is quite big well for england 5x2x2 400+ liters loads of rock,

he said he used to do this all the time and he worked in a shop quite a big chain here in england, he said it will relax them.and cure all little sicknessesi actually boiled the water and put the salt in but something insdie me said , better ask here first, so looks like no one has heard of this?


----------



## Yael (Nov 25, 2012)

Did he perhaps say epsom salts? Some use that to help with slime coat on fish with skinnn diseases


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

The link doesn't work. I have no issues with adding salt, if necessary, but the boiling water bit seems like an old wive's tale story to me.


----------



## cichlid_beast (Apr 30, 2012)

im kinda pleased i didnt do it untill i hear from others i wont.


----------



## GTZ (Apr 21, 2010)

To clear up a few things, salt (NaCl) won't raise your general hardness. Epsom salt (MgSO4) will. NaCl will decrease the needed energy spent on osmotic function in fish allowing them to better fight off infection or other illnesses.


----------



## cichlid_beast (Apr 30, 2012)

GTZ said:


> To clear up a few things, salt (NaCl) won't raise your general hardness. Epsom salt (MgSO4) will. NaCl will decrease the needed energy spent on osmotic function in fish allowing them to better fight off infection or other illnesses.


hi thanks,

so the salt is a good thing how about the boiling water?also what are nacl and mgs04


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

NaCl is table salt. Sodium chloride. MgSO4 is epsom salt as stated in the quote.

I would not boil the water. You would want to add it at tank temperature.

Is the salt necessary? What are you trying to treat? I would not add salt as a preventive, although that was very popular early in the history of the hobby.


----------



## cichlid_beast (Apr 30, 2012)

hi, it was that fish with the 2x red bits of flesh he said salt will heal them, i didnt really understand but he seemed that he knew his stuff,looks like i wont do it as no one here advises , i have reomved all the sick fish there was 2 others with little red marks around lips, and him who was horrific these others seem fine , if there is anything i need to add to kinda make sure that red thing will clear up pls let me know,


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Fogelhund said:


> Can you describe the humps, or better yet post pictures?
> 
> What type of fish are in the tank, full numbers, what are the dimensions of the tank. Have you had the water tested for ph, hardness, ammonia, nitrate, nitrites?
> 
> Bacteria, if it is the problem, can be treated effectively with meds from the store much more effectively.


Why not make a post in Illness with the information described above? You would want to treat the sick fish in the hospital tank.


----------

